#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Heat and Mass Transfer - IIT Bombay

## FaaDoOEngineer

*50:41 Lecture - 1 Introduction on Heat and Mass Transfer* 

*

*


*53:09 Lecture - 2 Introduction - 2* 

*

*


*54:24 Lecture - 3 Introduction - 3* 

*

*


*54:42 Lecture - 4 Heat Conduction - 1* 

*

*


*52:44 Lecture - 5 Heat Conduction - 2* 

*

*


*52:53 Lecture - 6 Heat Conduction - 3* 

*

*


*53:33 Lecture - 7 Heat Conduction - 4* 

*

*


*53:29 Lecture - 8 Heat Conduction - 5* 

*

*


*56:39 Lecture - 9 Heat Conduction - 6* 

*

*


*54:29 Lecture - 10 Thermal Radiation - 1* 

*

*


*55:59 Lecture - 11 Thermal Radiation - 2* 

*

*


*54:28 Lecture - 12 Thermal Radiation - 3* 

*

*


*56:03 Lecture - 13 Thermal Radiation - 4* 

*

*


*55:54 Lecture - 14 Thermal Radiation - 5* 

*

*


*56:32 Lecture - 15 Thermal Radiation - 6* 

*

*


*46:48 Lecture - 16 Review Of Fluid Mechanics - 1* 

*

*


*55:10 Lecture - 17 Review Of Fluid Mechanics - 2* 

*

*


*50:41 Lecture - 18 Forced Convection - 1* 

*

*


*50:14 Lecture - 19 Forced Convection - 2* 

*

*


*51:48 Lecture - 20 Forced Convection - 3* 

*

*


*45:51 Lecture - 21 Forced Convection - 4* 

*

*


*51:46 Lecture - 22 Natural Convection - 1* 

*

*


*52:33 Lecture - 23 Natural Convection - 2* 

*

*


*49:41 Lecture - 24 Natural Convection - 3* 

*

*


*52:02 Lecture - 25 Heat Exchangers - 1* 

*

*


*58:19 Lecture - 26 Heat Exchangers - 2* 

*

*


*53:09 Lecture - 27 Heat Exchangers - 3* 

*

*


*57:50 Lecture - 28 Heat Exchangers - 4* 

*

*


*55:38 Lecture - 29 Boiling and Condensation - 1* 

*

*


*55:02 Lecture - 30 Boiling and Condensation - 2* 

*

*


*53:03 Lecture - 31 Boiling and Condensation - 3* 

*

*


*58:13 Lecture - 32 Boiling and Condensation - 4* 

*

*


*50:43 Lecture - 33 Introduction to Mass Transfer - 1* 

*

*


*49:18 Lecture - 34 Introduction to Mass Transfer - 2* 

*

*


*56:54 Lecture - 35 Introduction to Mass Transfer - 3*



Cheers,
Ankur





  Similar Threads: heat and mass transfer Heat &mass transfer Heat and Mass Transfer Heat and mass transfer Heat and mass transfer by p k nag

----------


## ksingh6380

Today i have been registered with Fadoo Engineering . Really this is very useful to young and studying engineers.. I am studying in Jamia Millia Islamia , New Delhi.



thanks
Kuldeep singh
 :(bow):

----------


## amos.0119

Faadooengineers.com welcomes your. feel free to share your thoughts and participate in any activity.

----------

